# Alloy wheels NI



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

As above guys anyone used these guys in cookstown, or heard any reports about them?

I'm on the hunt for some alloys for my vec c.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep they are good, know a few mates who've bought alloys from them. 

Clarke


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cheers for the reply!


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

auto alloys? or spoiler centre?


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Performance alloys in antrim.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheap for alloys, good to deal with and rapid delivery.

Not so cheap on tyres.


----------

